# Fatty feast!



## natej (Jun 9, 2017)

So after my recent adventure into the world of fattys and pictures being seen by my wifes family.. i have been comissioned to make 4 large fattys for a saturday dinner with everyone!!

The menu is as follows.. pizza fatty, camembert and cranberry fatty, onion cheese garlic and mushroom fatty & mac n cheese

I will keep updated













20170609_200452.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect meal to me!

Al


----------



## lancep (Jun 9, 2017)

Dang mane! Go big or go home right? Sounds good I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## natej (Jun 9, 2017)

4 rolled fattys later... all i have to say is... its a labor of love haha


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 9, 2017)

You can't go wrong with a fatty. Thumbs Up


----------



## natej (Jun 9, 2017)

Let the sausage set in the fridge overnight and rolled in bacon this morning













20170610_122658.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 9, 2017


----------



## sauced (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice.....hope we can see a money shot!


----------

